# conexant winmodem

## Jojojo

Hi !

Where could I find drivers for my conexant winmodem ? thx !

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jojojo,

That depends on which one it is.

Start at www.linmodem.org

If you want more help, please post the lspci line that refers to your modem.

----------

## Jojojo

i found it : http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?hcfpcimodem-0.99.02123100 but i can't download !

----------

## alsh

Although a loooong time ago back when it was a different site and when I ran debian http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/ these were the ones I used with one of those modems. Used to work pretty well too.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jojojo,

There is a later version than that.

Do the following:-

```
emerge sync

emerge hcfpcimodem
```

This should fetch and install hcfpcimodem version 0.99.03042700.

I've just done this with the -f switch (--fetchonly) and it downloaded OK for me.

----------

## Jojojo

I con't do this code because if I want to download a driver, that's because I can't access internet under Gentoo linux. So I would like to download it first with win xp, and then emerge it under gentoo. Is it possible ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Jojojo,

Start here

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hcf/full/downloads.php. You have to click through a licence to get there, so you may need to start at http://www.linuxant.com/drivers then navagate.

You need to get the file called	hcfpcimodem-1.01lnxt04032800full.tar.gz be sure to get the x86 one not the PPC one. Note that this is a later file than the one in the ebuild.

There will probably be a readme file in the tarball to tell you what to do. Note that the baud rate is limited to 14400 baud unless you pay for a key to get all the features. 

You can move the file from XP to Gentoo in any number of ways.

USB flash memeory, CDROM, floppy, FAT partition etc.

----------

## dmvianna

Hi. I have a weird problem with the Linuxant driver. It installs smoothly, works fine, but when I reboot it does worse than not working, it hangs the system! If I make uninstall and make install BEFORE running it after reboot, it works fine again.

Of course I would like to use the driver without having to recompile on each reboot...

This is on my wife's computer. On mine, I have   :Cool:  Lucent   :Cool:  . It seems to work at least as fast as lan at work   :Laughing:  , but I have to run 

```
/etc/conf.d/lt_winmodem start
```

each time I reboot... Doing 

```
rc-update add lt_winmodem default
```

does not make it run at boot either.

Anyone has any idea about what's happening?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dmvianna,

/etc/conf.d/lt_winmodem start ??

The script files to start things should be in /etc/init.d any data files such a script may need should be in /etc/conf.d, which is why 

```
rc-update add lt_winmodem default
```

doesn't work. It tries to run the script /etc/init.d/lt_winmodem and fails.

Does modem starting need a script or just some kernel module names added to /etc/modules/autoload?

Have a peek at the script, if you are not sure, post it.

The Linuxant driver I am unable to play with, since I don't have the hardware. If you tell me what version it is (or provide a web link) I may be able to build it.

----------

## dmvianna

Dear Neddy,

Here's the URL for the Linuxant (Conexant modem) driver:

http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/hsf/full/archive/hsfmodem-6.03.00lnxt04051300full/hsfmodem-6.03.00lnxt04051300full.tar.gz

As for lt_winmodem, it is a script. This is its content:

```
#===========================================================================

# File Name :     lt_winmodem

#

# Copyright (c) 2002, 2003, 2004 Agere Systems, Inc.  All rights reserved.

#

# Description:

#  Service script for Agere/Lucent Mars Modem driver modules

#  This script is linked to various run levels and will be run when the system

#  boots up or shuts down.

#

# Revision History:

#   Name                   Date          Change

#   Soumyendu Sarkar       12/03/2002    Initial

#===========================================================================

#!/bin/sh

 

group="uucp"

mode="666"

 

device="/dev/ttyLTMS14"

 

case "$1" in

 

  start)

  echo "Starting Agere/Lucent Mars Modem"

   

  /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/ltmodem.ko; \

  /sbin/insmod -f /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/char/ltserial.ko; \

        ;;

 

  stop)

  echo "Shutting down Agere/Lucent Mars Modem"

 

  /sbin/rmmod ltserial; \

  /sbin/rmmod ltmodem; \

        ;;

 

  restart|reload)

        $0 stop

        $0 start

        ;;

  *)

        echo "Usage: lt_winmodem {start|stop|restart|reload}"

        exit 1

esac

 

exit 0

```

 There's another thread where people are discussing this. I've posted the URL for this driver there https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=162625&highlight=ltwinmodem. It works, so maybe it would be a good idea to build it too? Just an idea.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dmvianna,

That script defines three environment varables then loads/unloads two modules. It doesn't appear to use the the enviroment varables but may well do.

It also needs a parameter, in particular,  *Quote:*   

> start

  which it won't get if you try to run it from /etc/init.d.  It will just echo the useage at you.

The Gentoo way to fix this is to make the script read its parameter from /etc/conf.d/lt_winmodem but that a lot of work.

Cut out

```
case "$1" in

 

  start)

  echo "Starting Agere/Lucent Mars Modem" 
```

and

```
stop)

  echo "Shutting down Agere/Lucent Mars Modem"

 

  /sbin/rmmod ltserial; \

  /sbin/rmmod ltmodem; \

        ;;

 

  restart|reload)

        $0 stop

        $0 start

        ;;

  *)

        echo "Usage: lt_winmodem {start|stop|restart|reload}"

        exit 1

esac
```

As it no longer expects a paramenter, it will run from /etc/init.d and rc-update ... too.

----------

